# Gaggia Classic Service Kit



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

I've just taken delivery of the service kit from The Espresso Shop to use on my recently acquired second hand Classic.

Any tips on actually using this would be greatly appreciated, including how long it is likely to take.


----------



## mr-bean (Nov 26, 2018)

I tend to mark all the connectors with numbers and take images before removing them.

Take a look here for the know how: https://www.youtube.com/user/wholelattelovetv/search?query=how+to+gaggia


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

looks useful - thanks. That's tomorrow morning taken care of!


----------



## AmandaH (Oct 12, 2018)

How is it going? I've recently refurbished my gaggia with the same and found it a simple process, I did take loads of photos and labelled everything as I went. Still managed to get a couple of the boiler wires the wrong way, blowing the fuse, but all's well now (for some reason it had a 3amp fuse in the plug but found on here it should be 13amp)


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

Time ran away from me in the end on Saturday morning and I only managed to change the group head seal, swap to a new brass shower plate holder and do a de scale. So not too bad but not as much as I intended.

I think taking lots of photos is the way to go & marking the cables. How long did it take you by the way - Love Island has just started & I may go and have a crack at it now!


----------



## 2cups (May 6, 2019)

Hope it's going well. I just did this exercise - pretty straightforward once I'd dealt with the accumulated limescale.

I was unable to get the steam wand attachment off the boiler to replace the seals, so left it.

Wish I hadn't bothered trying to replace the pump o-ring. My classic (2004) wasn't originally fitted with one, and I couldn't get a good seal (as documented in another thread).

Parts 41 and 50 appear identical. Sent a query about this to the Espresso Shop, which I will reproduce here in case it is of use:



> The two gaskets are essentially the same albeit they have different part numbers. If you don't get them bang on then they can leak. The secret is to line them up perfectly but do not tighten so much that they squash out the sides, if that makes sense.


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

Once I took the lid off my Classic I thought it best to leave well alone - it was so clean inside & no sign of any issues. I did change the steam wand thermostat as I can't seem to froth milk effectively so thought I would swap this part & discount this as an issue. Guess it's just my technique!


----------

